# do angels sing?



## Preach

Luke 2:13 sets forth a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and "saying".........

The commentators speak of this as an angelic choir. Is there any Scriptural warrant for teaching and preaching that angels were singing in this verse? Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## biblelighthouse

I do not know of any explicit Scriptural text that says angels sing. Some translations have them singing in Luke 2:13, and Revelation 5:12-13, but in both of these cases, the Greek word is "lego", which does not mean "sing". It simply means "say", "exhort", "teach", "speak", etc.

Of course, I imagine that angels can and probably do sing. It appears that even God Himself may sing (cf. Zeph. 3:17). But I don't know of any Scripture which clearly says that angels sing.

But somehow, "Hark! The Herald Angels Say" just doesn't have the same ring to it, does it?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

How about this one:

Job 38:7 When the morning stars sang together, And all the sons of God shouted for joy?


But....."sang" is in the Qal, and that seems to lend itself to "to give a ringing cry in joy, exaltation."

Definitely though - we can say they praise God. Sing? Maybe.


----------



## biblelighthouse

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> How about this one:
> 
> Job 38:7 When the morning stars sang together, And all the sons of God shouted for joy?
> 
> 
> But....."sang" is in the Qal, and that seems to lend itself to "to give a ringing cry in joy, exaltation."
> 
> Definitely though - we can say they praise God. Sing? Maybe.




Ooooh . . . I like that! Thanks, Matt. I didn't catch that one.


----------



## pastorway

we are told to *speak* to one another in psalms, hymns, and spiritual *songs* - and how do we "speak" these? In song. (Eph 5:19)

"Saying" is speaking, and who is to say that it is not speaking put to music?


----------



## Puritan Sailor

I find it hard to believe that the only other rational creatures in all creation do not sing in praise as they bask in God's presence. What that looks like coming from a spiritual being I haven't the foggiest. But if angels can talk, I don't see why they couldn't sing.


----------



## cultureshock

Perhaps the reason "lego" is translated as singing and not speaking is because Rev. 5:9 refers to a "song." Maybe someone who is more proficient in Greek than I am can check that passage in greater detail.

Brian


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> I find it hard to believe that the only other rational creatures in all creation do not sing in praise as they bask in God's presence. What that looks like coming from a spiritual being I haven't the foggiest. But if angels can talk, I don't see why they couldn't sing.



One would think! Its interesting, though, that overall, they proclaim and are sent as "messengers."


----------

